# Suggestion: Specific place to post "Why I left, or Why I switched" posts



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

Would really appreciate if there could be a specific place created for these "Why I left x" or "Why I switched" type posts. They serve no purpose other than to try and create a topic to discuss why one provider is better than another,etc.

I seriously don't understand why anyone would even make a post like this, unless they are still trying to justify the change they made to themselves. I equate these type of posts as being in the same league as if they posted "Why I went to the restroom this morning", or "Why I ate dinner this evening". They server no purpose whatsoever and deserve to be regulated to a specific place, much the same as there is already a place for those Lame "congrats on x # of posts" posts.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

They serve a purpose; they help some people see reviews of other services and how it compares to their own if they're looking to switch. Like any thread, you don't have to read it or participate.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> They serve a purpose; they help some people see reviews of other services and how it compares to their own if they're looking to switch. Like any thread, you don't have to read it or participate.


+1

I have no hands on experience with Dish; therefore some of these post are very informative.


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

sigma1914 said:


> They serve a purpose; they help some people see reviews of other services and how it compares to their own if they're looking to switch. Like any thread, you don't have to read it or participate.


Put them in their own forum so I don't even have to see them, if people want to read them, they can read them there. The DirecTV General forum should be free of DISH Network posts, as should the DISH Network General forum be free of DirecTV posts.

The General Satellite Discussion forum seems like the perfect place for these type of posts.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

The object of discussion is to discuss .. People have reasons for switching, leaving, etc. and they wish to communicate those reasons. Nothing wrong with that. What good is shuttling them off to another location?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm on the fence.

As Doug says... corralling topics that we "don't like" or think are "too frequent" is not something we would want to do I don't think... it is a slippery slope, because so many recurring topics could be classified that way. What about the "when will my provider get channel YYY?" topics? Basically any theme/topic that comes up regularly would need to be similarly corralled for consistency, and that would result in a very unfriendly forum.

That said...

Doug also notes that the point of a discussion forum is to discuss... and admittedly there are people who start a topic just to vent and they don't want an actual discussion. While not against forum rules, I never understand why someone would start a thread to vent and then be surprised when not everyone agrees.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That's a nature of one of kind human nature - extraverts, they need an audition to vent ...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

As long as people are respectful of the forum they are posting in and the site as a whole (people including those who are replying to the posts in question) I don't see a problem. I'd rather talk about the DBS services than the motivation of the people who post about them. Sometimes the "why I left" posts are good conversation starters ... not always, but every thread can't be a winner.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

If you don't care for those type of threads it really doesn't take much effort to avoid them.


----------

